
Game AI as a Service? - icanberk
https://www.yurigameai.com/
======
formalsystem
Hey everyone! I'm behind this project and I'll be hanging around to answer any
questions about how Yuri works or how you can use it to solve your game AI
problems.

The backend tech is heavily inspired by recent advances in reinforcement
learning so if you've been wanting to get started with it but don't want to
deal with the complexities related to training reinforcement learning
algorithms please drop me a note!

------
BGDeathLord
Great initiative! Extremely professional services and I definitely recommend
them for reinforcement learning algorithms.

------
Hadz
Sounds like a dream

